# Samuel Gawith tobaccos



## JRI (Nov 11, 2006)

It seems like just about all vendors are out of BBF and FVF in bulk and all of them I spoke with have no idea as to when they will receive a supply.
Is Sam Gawith going out of business or not shipping to the US any longer?
Some vendors have been out of stock for sometime now.
Any answers will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I have heard it is just a supply-not-keeping-up-with-demand-situation. I knew I should've kept my big trap shut!!
As far as I know, S&G is fine. Just gotta start crankin' out more tobacco.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

this happens from time to time with them. they're product is just too good to keep on the shelves. :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IHT said:


> this happens from time to time with them. they're product is just too good to keep on the shelves. :tu


:tpd:


----------



## JRI (Nov 11, 2006)

IHT said:


> this happens from time to time with them. they're product is just too good to keep on the shelves. :tu


So then,this has happened before?
How long does the shortage generally last?
I have to agree 100% that their products are very good,they have become my favorite brand.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i don't know, just keep checking every so often.

where are you looking to purchase bulk from?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Samuel Gawith Contact Information

Telephone: +44 (0)1539 720117
FAX: +44 (0)1539 734327
Postal address
The Kendal Brown House, Canal Head, KENDAL, Cumbria, United Kingdom, LA9 7BY
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## JRI (Nov 11, 2006)

IHT said:


> where are you looking to purchase bulk from?


I usually purchase bulk from smoking pipes or mars cigars on the internet, and locally (Columbus) at pipes and pleasures and smokers haven.
They have all the other Sam Gawith bulks I smoke in stock with the exceptions being BBF and FVF which are out of stock.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

JRI said:


> I usually purchase bulk from smoking pipes or mars cigars on the internet, and locally (Columbus) at pipes and pleasures and smokers haven.
> They have all the other Sam Gawith bulks I smoke in stock with the exceptions being BBF and FVF which are out of stock.


Try pipesandcigars.com
Looks like they have both BBF and FVF in stock....

Edit Oops looks like they are now out. Try 4Noggins...


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

same with 4noggins.com


----------



## JRI (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the help!
It looks as if 4noggins has both in stock,but pipesandcigars.com has them both listed but they have disabled/removed the "buy" buttons for FVF and BBF.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

What is this? a three year cycle?

Bringing back the dead...but this might give some people hope. It'll come back....eventually.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Did something change? Is there some news I haven't heard other than the Stony being in for a brief second?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> Did something change? Is there some news I haven't heard other than the Stony being in for a brief second?


nope. I just found it interesting that there was also a shortage three/four years ago, and then it came back full force. It gives me hope in that it might do the same this time.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

It usually shows up a couple of times a year.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

This is puzzling to me. A BOTL in Poland wrote to me in FB that, although many of the blends we enjoy in the U.S. are not available in that country, he has quite a few SG blends at his disposal. I wonder if SG, a relatively small concern by some accounts, is not spreading itself a bit thin with its international distribution commitments.


----------

